# EPAK Customs



## Kirk (May 12, 2002)

Is there a significance in bowing going on and off the mat?
Where does this come from?  In TKD, we bowed left and right.
Bowed upon entering the dojang, bowed to the flag, bow to
the master, bow to a senior belt if working on things, or holding
pads for you, etc.  I would think it's as a result of this, but why
were the others eliminated, and this bowing in  regards to the
mat kept?  

Also, about the long salute.  Where'd this originate from?
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 12, 2002)

Are common place in all Martial Arts.  I can't discuss the others but as far as AK goes... you can go to Infinite Insights Vol 1, chapter 9, page/s 89-96, and find all of what you ask.

These of course are what Ed Parker desired of his people, but never really "enforced" all of them and did often times allow for an even broader and cross over use of others traditions.

Titles are an example of this....... the use of Sigung, Sifu, Sensei, as well as bowing to each other... were NOT part of the latter AK as the Art evolved.  Early on these were common place.  Old habits are hard to break.  The use of Oriental Terminology such as the word  Dojo....... were replaced by Studio  etc. etc. but many still today use these  words.  

I for one try to stay pretty traditional with what he wanted.  I personally like it.  But don't really harbor ill  if some one wants to use the word dojo.  Just depends upon how picky I want to be with friend.  Now within my organization....... that is a different story.... I am much more oriented to standardization for all Organization studios.  We need to all use the same verbiage since we are under the same banner.  Just me.
:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (May 12, 2002)

In my school we bow on entering and exiting the training area.  This is to show respect for all who have gone before in the training, and all who will come after.

We open and close each class with the simple Kenpo Salutation, and we end it with a bow, eyes up to each other.  This is to show respect to each other first as human beings, then fellow martial artists, finally as constant teachers, and students. (I often learn as I teach others, so it is an admixture for teachers and students).

The origin of the Kenpo salutations I leave to others who were there for most of it.

Take care,

Dan Farmer


----------

